# Naw.......nothing wrong with Pit Bulls..............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

5-Year-Old Boy Days Away From Sixth Birthday Mauled to Death By Two Dogs While at Friend's House


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

There is also something wrong with people who choose a Pit Bull when there are other breeds that are far less risky.

Yeah....yeah....we've all heard about "Training," "It's the people, not the dogs...." "Mine's different"....."Mine plays with my kittens"...... & other B.S.

Save it for your pastor after your dog tears off someone's face.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

At one time German Shepard's were evil and then it was Doberman Pincher's and now it is Pit Bulls.... And yes, a lot has to do with the owners and the non training of all dogs....... There are far too many people that get a dog and all they do is feed it........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Pit Bulls and their variants are about the only breed of dogs that will actually kill a human being.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

win231 said:


> There is also something wrong with people who choose a Pit Bull when there are other breeds that are far less risky.
> 
> Yeah....yeah....we've all heard about "Training," "It's the people, not the dogs...." "Mine's different"....."Mine plays with my kittens"...... & other B.S.
> 
> Save it for your pastor after your dog tears off someone's face.


you r opinion is just that--YOURS


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> At one time German Shepard's were evil and then it was Doberman Pincher's and now it is Pit Bulls.... And yes, a lot has to do with the owners and the non training of all dogs....... There are far too many people that get a dog and all they do is feed it........


great post!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

quit falling for the media agenda and get the facts. ANY breed can bite,maul o r maim

just because worthless thugs chose this dog to fight,it is coincidence not fact that they are killers . Passive humans (and plenty of animals) can be programmed(trained) to kill or perform evil deeds. It is just that simple. The method used on pits could be use d on rotweillers, german shepards, yorkies, people.It makes them fighters .pits are very strong . That fact gave the thugs ideas on ways to make more $$ fighting them. 

These dogs were once the great American pet. They were considered nanny dogs(trusted with children). Even our military and medical professional s use pits as therapy and rescue dogs. They do not consider them killers as many who buy the media hype do. If you buy into a media agenda without facts, you become part of their agenda and spread deceipt-

I have owned many pets over my 1/2 century of life. I did train one dog to go after anyone who hit me(as a child it seemed like a good idea--NOT) the dog would protect me on command. he was a POODLE. there was no media agenda against poodles. no one was attacked or killed. It is all perception. Those who fall for it(like anti gunners who think guns ar e evil) did not think things out.

in this case, the owner had dogs that were known to have issues and did bite before. It was the owners fault that he did not secure those dogs when company came.

if the other kids shot this kid --would you blame the gun or the owner?-'nuff said


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Pit Bulls and their variants are about the only breed of dogs that will actually kill a human being.


facts come from? german shepards, rotweillers, dobermans are sweet pets? they can be or they can be used as guard dogs or killers( like in WW2)


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

In our many years with dogs, my family has had many wonderful pets. 
Yet regardless of what we'd like to think, dogs are regularly influenced by environment, training, and the nature of breed.

I know of wonderful loving pits, shepherds, rotties, dobies.... even collies. I've seen labs turn. Dachsunds are to be feared.

It is hard to label any dog based on training, but environment is often the force that keeps the other two at bay.
But when environment changes - like death of owner, threat to family member..... training is the next level of control.

And if trained to attack and or kill, that is what the dog will do.

But then comes the unpredictable - the nature of the breed. Some dogs have a natural propensity to herd, to hunt, to protect, to be aggressive.

Yes, there are exceptions, but on the whole a dog's breed will influence it spite of environment or training.

We had a collie shepherd mix. Wonderful, loving, playful dog. Dog had basic obedience training, dog was loved by family, but when another child started chasing my son, the dog immediately intercepted the playmate and grabbed his clothes. Knowing the dog was out with them the kids were being watched, yet when the dog went for the chasing boy, at my call the dog went right to play mode and came to me as the kids stopped their movements. (I was more surprised the kids listened to me.) 

I explained to the other boy that the dog saw my son as a littermate- a member of his pack, and although the kids game was all fun and games, the dog saw a threat and immediately intervened. We did not train the dog to do this. It was his nature, part of his herding instinct.

Just what is a pit bull's natural instinct? I'm not sure, but evidence from owners I know as well as observations and local incident reports it appears it is easily trained to be aggressive. It appears when environment and training loose their grip, the breed becomes excessively aggressive.

I fear more often than not, the problem is not so much the breed, but peoples inability to accept what the breed is and learn to adapt training and environment to keep the nature in proper check.

Although any dog has an element of unpredictability, the nature of pit bulls is such that choosing one for a pet requires a higher level of ability and commitment than say a Bassett Hound.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here are some numbers, not mine, they are from a study in the U.S. and Canada that went from 1982 to 2014. The people who did the study only cited instances the were covered by the news media.

The top 5 dog breeds that caused death to a human are: #5 German Shepherd, 15 deaths
#4 Bull Mastiff, 18 deaths
#3 Husky, 26 deaths
#2 Rottweiler, 85 deaths
# Pit Bull, 295 deaths

IMHO there is either a problem with the breed, or they have a problem finding good owners for them. Either way, I don't want one.

GW


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Here are some numbers, not mine, they are from a study in the U.S. and Canada that went from 1982 to 2014. The people who did the study only cited instances the were covered by the news media.
> 
> The top 5 dog breeds that caused death to a human are: #5 German Shepherd, 15 deaths
> #4 Bull Mastiff, 18 deaths
> ...


it is the ORIGINAL owners most of the time(thugs and gangster wanna bes) who abus e them and if they will not fight or they do not want them any more--they get released. Then someone tries to rehab them and sometimes it does not work-- they are animals after all.Once abused they get ptsd like humans . some are just not suited for family life after what they have been through

it makes me very sad to hear about them and what people do to them

the #s you quoted are not based on equal #s of these animals(all breeds) being compared. The fact that thugs and losers breed these dogs endlessly..far more than other breeds accounts for the higher #s of incidents+ a media agenda against them makes the #s seem higher. They NEVER report other breeds and their issues .Only sensationalize pit bulls


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

There may be nothing wrong with Pitbulls, but lot's of people and companies think there is, so the result is the same. My insurance excludes several breeds and Pits are among them. Therefore, I can't allow a friend or relative to bring their Pit when they come to visit. I can't risk the liability. All it takes is someone to panic and hurt themselves, because they were close to one, and a lawyer is on retainer. 

I agree with win231 that chosing one as a pet is not well thought out. JMHO.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A good friend of mine is an animal control officer. He's been one for over 20 yrs. His experience is vast. I met him years ago on a vicious dog call. 

Most any dog will bite if provoked for whatever reason. Some will bite for no reason what-so-ever. I know that for fact first hand. My friend (the ACO) has more problems or issues with Pit Bulls than any other breed. 

Dogs don't worry me for the most part. At least they didn't while I was still working. 30 yrs. on the job, and not once did I feel the need to shoot one. That's not to say I didn't have my PR-24 or ASP in hand and at the ready if needed. I also gave tons of crystal clear warnings to dog owners and what would happen if they failed to maintain control of their dog while conducting my business. 

Pit Bulls have a different mindset than most other dogs. I can't say exactly what it is, but it exists. Pit Bull owners are of a different breed themselves for the most part. I'm not going to fan any flames by going into details on here, but again, this is from my own experience having dealt with them.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Most of the people I know are not competent to own dogs. Some treat them like their kids. Some just feed them, get them their shots, and pet them when they are in the mood. Some trust their 90 lb. dogs so much that they will leave them with their kids for 15 minutes without checking on them. Some let them roam the neighborhood without regard for their neighbors feelings.

They are _dogs_, descended from wolves, or their close relatives. Yes, they adapt better to life with humans than any other animal. They are not humans and they don't love you, although they are very good at imitating that emotion, because it benefits them. Yes, they are great companions, and if they are taught properly to interact with the family, human beings will love them...for about ten years, at which time they die and are replaced...or they are given a funeral and their owners mope around for a year and cry every time they think about them. They are wonderful creatures, for the most part, but they are disposable, to put it bluntly. If they are dangerous, whether due to mental illness or owner incompetence or abuse, they must be destroyed. If they get a serious disease, they are 'put to sleep,' either before or after their masters spend a small fortune to save them.

Pit bulls are an aggressive and tenacious breed, almost without fear, if left to their own devices. Their master has to establish himself as the pack leader when they are very young, and should never abuse them or neglect them. Above all, they should never leave them where they can interact with other people, unless supervised by their master. They can interact safely with families, and they can be fine with children, although they (or any other breed) should not be left alone with anyone or any living thing that is weaker than them. These things are true for most breeds, but especially true of large aggressive breeds.

I like dogs and kept them for much of my life, including several bulldog breeds. I never had a bad experience with any of them, because I trained them and kept them under constant control. But, when I stopped having the time and patience to teach them, play with them, and supervise their interaction with others, I stopped replacing them, when they died.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

boatdoc173 said:


> quit falling for the media agenda and get the facts. ANY breed can bite,maul o r maim
> 
> just because worthless thugs chose this dog to fight,it is coincidence not fact that they are killers . Passive humans (and plenty of animals) can be programmed(trained) to kill or perform evil deeds. It is just that simple. The method used on pits could be use d on rotweillers, german shepards, yorkies, people.It makes them fighters .pits are very strong . That fact gave the thugs ideas on ways to make more $$ fighting them.
> 
> ...


Yes, at one time, Pits were the great American pet. The breed has changed. I'm not sure what caused the change, but Pit Bulls previously didn't have the problems they have now. I remember the Pit Bull from "The Little Rascals."

It's foolish to have a dog that is so dangerous it has to be "secured" when people visit. The price of forgetting to secure the dog, or the dog's owner not being home & someone else forgetting to secure the dog or the Pit Bull escaping is a tragedy. The only time I've had to secure my Labs is on the rare occasion when I had company that didn't like dogs, not because they were dangerous.

And, the argument comparing guns to Pit Bulls is sheer desperation as well as asinine. A gun is an inanimate object with no will of its own & can be safely stored in the home (at least by those with common sense). What a gun does is completely under the control of a human. Pit Bulls are unpredictable. Frequently, the Pit that maims/kills someone is not a trained, fighting dog from the "hood," it's the "Loving Family Pet" that just "went off." And, unlike other dogs, once an attack starts, it is very difficult to stop, even by its owner.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Bisley said:


> Most of the people I know are not competent to own dogs. Some treat them like their kids. Some just feed them, get them their shots, and pet them when they are in the mood. Some trust their 90 lb. dogs so much that they will leave them with their kids for 15 minutes without checking on them. Some let them roam the neighborhood without regard for their neighbors feelings.
> 
> They are _dogs_, descended from wolves, or their close relatives. Yes, they adapt better to life with humans than any other animal. They are not humans and they don't love you, although they are very good at imitating that emotion, because it benefits them. Yes, they are great companions, and if they are taught properly to interact with the family, human beings will love them...for about ten years, at which time they die and are replaced...or they are given a funeral and their owners mope around for a year and cry every time they think about them. They are wonderful creatures, for the most part, but they are disposable, to put it bluntly. If they are dangerous, whether due to mental illness or owner incompetence or abuse, they must be destroyed. If they get a serious disease, they are 'put to sleep,' either before or after their masters spend a small fortune to save them.
> 
> ...


"Dogs don't love you?" "Dogs are disposable?" It's good that you stopped having dogs.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Pit bulls at on time were referred to as the nanny dog because they were so good with children. I think over breeding and lack of good training has perverted what was once a very good dog.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

win231 said:


> "Dogs don't love you?" "Dogs are disposable?" It's good that you stopped having dogs.


Yes, it is, else I might have become the kind of dog owner that I have complained about. Good dogs make me happy, and I return the favor. Other people's dogs, more often than not, are just annoying.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I have been attacked by Pit Bulls on leashes while taking a morning walk with my wife. The owners didn't pull them back until the last seconds while we were passing them. I pulled my EMP and then, and only then did those 2 dimwits get their dogs collared.
They seemed shocked....I was still shaking 5 minutes later at the car. Stupid people should not own aggressive dogs. 
My wife has had both hips replaced and can't run, I would have killed them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

K


boatdoc173 said:


> quit falling for the media agenda and get the facts. ANY breed can bite,maul o r maim
> 
> just because worthless thugs chose this dog to fight,it is coincidence not fact that they are killers . Passive humans (and plenty of animals) can be programmed(trained) to kill or perform evil deeds. It is just that simple. The method used on pits could be use d on rotweillers, german shepards, yorkies, people.It makes them fighters .pits are very strong . That fact gave the thugs ideas on ways to make more $$ fighting them.
> 
> ...


How many pitbull's do you have? Just curious. Poodles are very intelligent, like them very much.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Poodles are a curious breed in that they can be trained to do WHATEVER you tell them at ALL HAZARDS. 
Even to the total neglect of self preservation. In that respect they are sometimes regarded as being not very smart, but they can be totally fearless.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CW said:


> Poodles are a curious breed in that they can be trained to do WHATEVER you tell them at ALL HAZARDS.
> Even to the total neglect of self preservation. In that respect they are sometimes regarded as being not very smart, but they can be totally fearless.


Ok , how pitbull's do you own, lol.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

pic said:


> Ok , how pitbull's do you own, lol.


None. Nor will I get one. I prefer spitz type (husky, samoyed,...) or ancient breeds like current dog:

Shiba Inu. Softest fluffiest most affectionate dog I ever had. She will nip or bite when playing as she is a hunter and pretends to be stupid. To a cat or critter she is hell waiting to strike. 
She hates stairs and bare floors thus our kittehs are Basement Cats where she is Ceiling Dog. I do have to keep her away from little children as they do not understand her play and the bite risk is there.

Friends had a pit bull, very affectionate, but when owner died, dog became unpredictable and aggressive. I believe it was put down. I know a rottie who had the same problem.

We had a wonderful german shepherd for a couple years, very intelligent, but he made us his property. One night he [75 lbs] jumped on the bed and I tried to push him off and he grabbed my foot.
I yelled " Bite a little harder and I'll knock every tooth out of your **!!** mouth!
He quickly let go, slunk to the floor and after a moment of silence proceeded to slurp lick his front paw without stop.
He was then escorted out of the bedroom and the door closed.
Undeterred, he wedged tight against the door and started slurping again. Wife and I couldn't help but smile. He was a very smart dog. 
Time went on and our family started, but his possessive attitude would be a danger to a newborn. We worked with some dog trainers we knew and found a Mennonite farm that was looking for a smart dog. With a new environment full of kids and open spaces the dog behaved much different and that family loved him dearly.

Some may criticize my caution but we have to do what we think best. One regret: I must say I never felt safer than when we had that dog.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

shootbrownelk said:


> I have been attacked by Pit Bulls on leashes while taking a morning walk with my wife. The owners didn't pull them back until the last seconds while we were passing them. I pulled my EMP and then, and only then did those 2 dimwits get their dogs collared.
> They seemed shocked....I was still shaking 5 minutes later at the car. Stupid people should not own aggressive dogs.
> My wife has had both hips replaced and can't run, I would have killed them.


I have seen that typical reaction from idiot dog owners - _"How dare you hurt my dog just because he's about to bite you."_ Such people enjoy their dog scaring people; they use their dog to express their passive aggressiveness.

I watched such a case on "Judge Judy." A neighbor lets his Rottweiler roam around the neighborhood. Family with kids in the front yard a few houses away. The Rottweiler walks into their yard & stares at them. Father is concerned about his kids & kills the dog with a 20-gauge. Dog owner sues the father for killing his dog. Judge dismisses the case & tells the dog owner, "Your dog was out of your control...what did you expect him to do...wait for the dog to attack one of his kids?" And, Judge Judy Shiendlin is AGAINST gun ownership!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Years ago [its still a problem today] the PA game commission visited many central PA farms to warn them about "coy dogs" - abandoned dogs gone feral. We also have coyotes.
They even handed out magnum buckshot loads to some farmers with the request shoot stray dogs on sight. The main issue was rabies and the threat these stray dogs posed.

Step-father experienced this personally when one of his sons blew a barrel off an old double with the high powered loads. Gun supposedly was scrapped.

We have had similar issues with stray dogs. Often you can see a collar and tag and send them home with a warning shot or capture and turn them into the humane society.

But rabies is still an issue and those who live in the rural areas of PA are allowed a bit more leeway in protecting farm and family. 
Needless to say, anything looking like a pitbull, will find itself in the manure pile in short order.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

win231 said:


> "Dogs don't love you?" "Dogs are disposable?" It's good that you stopped having dogs.


perfect post


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

win231 said:


> Yes, at one time, Pits were the great American pet.
> 
> And, the argument comparing guns to Pit Bulls is sheer desperation as well as asinine. A gun is an inanimate object with no will of its own & can be safely stored in the home (at least by those with common sense). What a gun does is completely under the control of a human. Pit Bulls are unpredictable. Frequently, the Pit that maims/kills someone is not a trained, fighting dog from the "hood," it's the "Loving Family Pet" that just "went off." And, unlike other dogs, once an attack starts, it is very difficult to stop, even by its owner.


your point is taken but your opinion about what is good or asinine is just that --YOURS

my point is that we,as gun owners HATE to hear it is the guns fault--it is BS

the dog is subject to treatment by others (in the case of adopted pets) before us. we cannot fix that. we have to accept and work with it. Just like when a nut or fool misuses a gun. If you let the media dictate your thought process, you should not own a gun or a dog--you are not capable of thinking for yourself

I love all pets and most animals. I value their lives. That said, like some people, some animals needs to be put down due to the danger they represent to others

nothing I say will change the minds of those who set them in s tone. I am encouraging rational thought. After all ,we gun owners want the same thing.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I read this entire thread without noticing a post regarding the breeding process that created the Pit Bull. Breeders work by observing tendencies and then breeding 'likes to likes' over generations. Do you see where this is going?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> I read this entire thread without noticing a post regarding the breeding process that created the Pit Bull. Breeders work by observing tendencies and then breeding 'likes to likes' over generations. Do you see where this is going?


Yeah: We're soon gonna have smarter pit bull dogs than people.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah: We're soon gonna have smarter pit bull dogs than people.




Well yeah, that too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Fallen Police Office Honoured By Wife And K-9 Partner In Poignant Photoshoot-Fuzzfix


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

boatdoc173 said:


> your point is taken but your opinion about what is good or asinine is just that --YOURS
> 
> my point is that we,as gun owners HATE to hear it is the guns fault--it is BS
> 
> ...


Is the Pit Bull the Taurus of the Canine world?

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> Is the Pit Bull the Taurus of the Canine world?
> 
> GW


Nope!
Pit bull dogs are much more reliable than any Taurus pistol. :yawinkle:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My first German Shepard ,,great bloodline, he is only five months in this pic ( 1978 ). He was a male.

Found a a female and eventually started breeding. Had about five litters, it was a lot of work .


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

A Pit Bull worth remembering......
Badass of the Week: Sergeant Stubby the War Dog


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a veterinarian friend who once took in a pit bull because a client asked him to provide it a home. The pit bull, a female named Molly was sweet and docile in nature. My vet buddy already had a three legged Rottweiler he'd taken in when its owner brought it in wanting to put it down because it wasn't physically perfect anymore. The two dogs seemed to get along well together, sharing their new home and their owners affection. But one day, when my vet friend came home from work he found the Rottweiler dead beside the food bowl with its throat ripped open. The smaller pit bull had for some reason decided to attack and kill it's "friend". This told me much about the unpredictable nature of pit bull dogs. I have loved dogs all my life and have had many over the years, but I have no place in my home for a pit bull dog. Why would I live with such a ticking time bomb ?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It continually amazes me that some people are still surprised when a dog behaves like an animal. 

Training and proper care, as well as selecting a breed with a good track record, makes a lot of difference. But, I seriously doubt that any particular breed has shed every vestige of the feral instincts that helped its species survive for long enough to be domesticated by humans. A person who thinks their animal can be be trusted to behave with human compassion is deluding himself. Kindness is a trait that most humans can be taught, and some of the smarter animals can mimic, but it doesn't make them human, or even 'almost human.' It just means they are smart.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Our SE MI animal shelters are loaded with Pitbulls... Detroiters love their Pitbulls, til they realize raising and caring for a dog is a lot of work... then they just let them loose near 8 Mile. 90% of my dog calls are Pitbull or Pit-mix in nature.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just bought a toy poodle for my daughter to keep in our fla home,,,,it'll be ready to leave the mother in four more weeks.

I'm turning the family into a dog loving family and rehoming the two cats we HAD !!

I'm very tired of cat hair ALL OVER THE PLACE, the hair, dander gets into air ducts, carpeting etc..

The toy poodle is hypo allergenic, doesn't shed hair, lol.

Drove 2 hours Sunday to look at a full litter of three,, I put a down payment on the only female,,,everyone is very excited..me too,lol. I can stop vacuuming, and changing air filters to the excess.

Driving down around allegheny county ,, I must have seen ten AMISH BUGGYS driving along.
I researched and discovered the land value has gone down and the AMISH are buying the land and farming it..

I like the Amish people, they work hard, and earn their money
What a beautiful state Ny can be.. Drove past letchworth state park. I made sure we didn't do any driving at night, the deer population is very high in NYS


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

TAPnRACK said:


> Our SE MI animal shelters are loaded with Pitbulls... Detroiters love their Pitbulls, til they realize raising and caring for a dog is a lot of work... then they just let them loose near 8 Mile. 90% of my dog calls are Pitbull or Pit-mix in nature.


Same thing here. I've been to four shelters. 95% of dogs are Pit Bulls. Most of the info cards say "Owner Surrender." The owners realized that their dogs are a tragedy waiting to happen.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Just bought a _toy poodle_ for my daughter...


...Do you have to wind it up, or does it work on batteries? :yawinkle:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Do you have to wind it up, or does it work on batteries? :yawinkle:


ROFLMAO,,
:smt033


----------

